# epoxy scalp



## fish man (Oct 3, 2008)

Tried to work on a fish the other day and I am having problems covering the epoxy with paint around the eyes and where I had to fill in the shrinkage from the head. The expoxy is white and to have it cover good I need to paint it black, which in turn, causes the head to be very dark. Any suggestions on how to have this cover well? Is there a different color epoxy or can it be colored prior to me putting it on the fish.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

try a flat primmer in a grey... like battleship grey. are you priming/base coating before you paint? iv never had that problem w/ apoxie sculpt...


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I blend the color anywhere I have epoxy sculpt to match the color of the dry fish mount and paint per paint schedule.


----------



## fish man (Oct 3, 2008)

I will try the primer. I am not base coating. I spray on fish sealer and then paint per paint schedule. Most of this is self taught so I appreciate the help guys.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Paint it white, then apply your base colors- or paint schedule. White is a easier color to paint to your deisred color, versus black..this is why your head is so dark.

with starting off black, you are trying to lighten the color, versus going lighter and then slowly adding colors and base coats..


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If its just a small area, like a few scales, I use a colored pencil and (light pressure) darken the area. Otherwise apply a slightly lighter color to the area, it will darken as you build up layers.

A #2 pencil over the markings and lateral line on bass will yield out standing results! Most often I dont even need to airbrush the pattern.

All of this is after base coat sealing (several heavy coats). I have also found spraying gloss coats BETWEEN the subsequent layers of paint will add depth to your paint job.

Always go form light/white-to dark/black 

Mitch


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

They sell a color called "natural" it blends perfect with a skin or replica mount. I hardly have to paint over it at all. Most of the time it kinda dissapears.


----------

